
America’s Industrial Revival - jamesjyu
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2011/09/americas-industrial-revival.html
======
jagira
>Improving standards of living in the third world

Rise in wages in China/Taiwan/India more or less follows wage rise in USA and
EU and other developed countries.

 __* Downvote without an argument is downright irrational.

